# Emersed Tank pix?



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

Can anybody post a picture of their emersed tank?


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi,

I hope this pics will help you.

One Echinodorus setup (only with window sun light):









Two more pics from the same tank (top view):

















A slow grow plants setup (on this tank i keep Cryptocorynes and Anubias, only receive indirect sun light):









A setup for demanding plants (have some hi-tech equipment for evironment control):

















Also you can check on the last pic a red pot with some Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba'' and another with one anubias barteri var. nana.


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

wow those are awesom! What are those bowls in the last bottom pic? how dose one do that? Do you have any water circulation in the emersed tanks?


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi,



APCRandall said:


> What are those bowls in the last bottom pic? how dose one do that?


The brown one is a ashtray fill with soil and some decorative stones, and the red one is just a decorative pot fill with soil, just keep the humidity high and the plants will go on.



APCRandall said:


> Do you have any water circulation in the emersed tanks?


Yes, i have 2 pumps in each tank to doo water circulation.


----------

